# does gta 4 get better after the first hour?



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

I found myself thinking... over rated


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

So tempted to switch it off? Cars are nice


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

I turned it off at 1...

after being appauled at the terrible handling of the cars actually. 

hmmm, graphics are good though and it looks like it may get more interesting.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> So tempted to switch it off? Cars are nice


I thought it had an 18 certification?

Tut Tut Bailies Mum and Dad lol


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> I thought it had an 18 certification?
> 
> Tut Tut Bailies Mum and Dad lol


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> I thought it had an 18 certification?
> 
> Tut Tut Bailies Mum and Dad lol


Well I have 3, Vice City and San Andreas might as well complete the collection :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hey i dont know about you lot but i managed a fumble with the girlfriend LOL

i know what you mean, its slow going to start with


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

stripclub is good


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

freshprince said:


> I turned it off at 1...
> 
> after being appauled at the terrible handling of the cars actually.
> 
> hmmm, graphics are good though and it looks like it may get more interesting.


Should pick up a F430


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yes it gets better. much better.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I'm not dissapointed one jot tbh....

I sat online till gone 2/3 this morning, playing cops and robbers :lol: the funniest and most addictive multiplayer online i've played yet....

the cars 'are' a little hard to handle, but thats probably because they're a bit more realistic this time around, you can't just slide around corners like you used to do.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Something not right about dating women and having to take them out to dinner/bowling on a video game. But its pretty funny when you rock up in a new sports car and she says 'Hey nice car, is it new'. The attention to detail in this game is sublime


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^^

So no prostitutes in this one - i aint dating the birds in gTA - cannot i not just pay to play lol


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

makemecleaner said:


> ^^^^
> 
> So no prostitutes in this one - i aint dating the birds in gTA - cannot i not just pay to play lol


I'm a bit dissapointed that my character can't be the other way inclined, I've always been a little curious :lol:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

The multiplayer is so much fun, had me in stitches yesterday!!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> The multiplayer is so much fun, had me in stitches yesterday!!


It's quite humbling in some respects, 16 guys, who don't know each other from Adam, having a bloody good laugh with each other, thanks to one game....

It's bloody hilarious sometimes wheny you're the boss


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Multipplayer is great. Spent an hour last night in 'free roam' (oir whatever it's called) with a bunch of others whom I'd never met before, just going for a walk around the place. Very odd, but very very cool at the same time.

There is so much detail if you look for it. It's awesome.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is there settings for multiplayer, mine comes up unable to connect.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone gone through the swiromatic yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

How did you get it into "free roam" or multiplayer? 

Had a quick look last night but couldnt work it out... 

Johnny


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

You need to bring up your mobile fone and its an option off there mate :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> How did you get it into "free roam" or multiplayer?
> 
> Had a quick look last night but couldnt work it out...
> 
> Johnny


from the Single player game, press 'up' for the mobile. It'll list multiplayer on there, then you can choose ranked, player or private match IIRC (theres a 4th option, for settings i think) you can then quick match, or custom match.... choose any of the game types you want, free roam is at the bottom :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought it was a bit slow, lots of cinematic bits and you either crash into things or run people over or beat them up but that gets a bit repetitive. Awesome graphics.


----------



## vRS_TDi (Mar 18, 2006)

I got my copy yesterday but havnt opened it yet though. I never bothered pre ordering one way back, and just reserved one from Currys. Good job as everywhere has sold out and people are desperate to find copies of it.


----------



## vRS_TDi (Mar 18, 2006)

I got my copy yesterday but havnt opened it yet though. I never bothered pre ordering one way back, and just reserved one from Currys. Good job as everywhere has sold out and people are desperate to find copies of it. I cant wait to play the multiplayer, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## vRS_TDi (Mar 18, 2006)

Where did my post go? And why is it the 1st of May?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> lad at work has offered me 60 quid for mine. i thought about it but....nah.


:lol:

someone I know paid £50 for a copy from some dodgy backstreet games guy... he looked a bit gutted when i mentioned I'd got it from comet a tenner cheaper, the day before him :wall:

oh, tip of the day for GTA4 - DONT play with scots on cops n robbers, they boot you if you accidentally kill one of them


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have to say, after you get used to it, im now hooked, i couldnt sleep last night so i ended up putting it on and playing till about 3am :lol:

although alot of that was just exploring the new citys and buying clothes, stealing cars


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

clipstone said:


> so NEED to get this game :wall:


Ditto!:wall:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

My initial feeling was overrated. After many hours play im starting to appreciate all the hard work that has gone into it. I can imagine it just gets better and better...............mmmmmm time to press the 360 power button and continue


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

IGN have given it 10/10. the first full marks game for nearly 10 years! and i can see why.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> IGN have given it 10/10. the first full marks game for nearly 10 years! and i can see why.


I can't wait to own yo @ss on MP :wave:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> I can't wait to own yo @ss on MP :wave:


well its about time you beat me at something.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> well its about time you beat me at something.


i'll be on tonight from about 4.20.... :thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

so NEED to get this game :wall:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lad at work has offered me 60 quid for mine. i thought about it but....nah.


----------

